# Fall 2009 Premieres - It's never too early...



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Premieres start in about 6 weeks. Anybody feeling any buzz for these *new* shows:

NBC
Parks and Recreation - Th Sept 17
Community - Th Sept 17
Parenthood - Th Sept 23
Trauma - Mon Sept 28th
Mercy - W Sep 23

CW 
Vampire Diaries - Th Sept 10
Beautiful Life - W Sept 16

CBS
NCIS LA - W Sept 23
Three Rivers - Sun Oct 4

ABC
Flash Forward - Th Sept 24

I probably missed a bunch, but those were the new ones I was able to track down.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

"Flash Forward" is high on my curiosity list as the novel was scientifically interesting but not a well written fiction piece IMHO, though it did win an Aurora Award, Canada's top prize for science fiction, in 2000.

The non-American cast has filled out as a pretty solid group now with Dominic Monaghan (Charlie in "Lost") joining Sonya Walger (Penny in "Lost"), John Cho (_Star Trek_) and Joseph Fiennes.

David S. Goyer (an American), who co-wrote and directed the pilot episode, wrote the script for "Batman Begins" and the story for "The Dark Knight". The book's author Canadian Robert J. Sawyer will serve as "creative consultant" and will write one of the first season's episodes. Goyer and another American Brannon Braga ("24"; "Star Trek: The Next Generation"; "Threshhold") will serve as executive producers.

There's a lot there I'll record to see what's good, although the three hospital type dramas may be too much of that genre.

Other series premiers if I have the correct dates:

CBS
Accidentally on Purpose - Mon 9/21
The Good Wife- Tues 9/22

ABC
The Forgotten - Tues 9/22
Hank - Wed 9/30
The Middle - Wed 9/30
Modern Family - Wed 9/23
Cougar Town - 9/23

"The Good Wife" looks interesting and "The Forgotten" with Christian Slater fresh from the NBC canceled spy drama "My Own Worst Enemy" will get a serious look in our household.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Definitely "Flash Forward", haven't seen anything on the others.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah, I think the medical drama is getting a bit worn out. Nurse Jackie on SHO and HawthoRNe on TNT going for the nurse angle and now several more coming on the broadcast networks this fall. At times is seems like 90% of network dramas are either cop shows or medical dramas.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

So far, none of the new shows will be making it on my TiVo.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Doesn't ABC have another new one called Happytown?


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Here's a version of the new fall schedule over at tvguide.com
http://www.tvguide.com/special/fall-preview/fall-schedule.aspx


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

mreposter said:


> Parks and Recreation - Th Sept 17


Just for the record, unlike the others in the list, this is not a new show -- it was a midseason replacement last season.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

mreposter said:


> At times is seems like 90% of network dramas are either cop shows or medical dramas.


And the other 90% are reality shows


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

ABC is having a mid-season re-do of "V" that looks interesting....Saw the pilot at Comic-Con. If they can keep up the production values and writing, it could be a winner.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

A very uninspiring lineup, if I ever saw one....


----------



## TJStaar (Aug 1, 2006)

LOCODUDE said:


> A very uninspiring lineup, if I ever saw one....


agreed


----------



## Mr_Bester (Feb 13, 2007)

You may want to Re-Check Parenthood. Maura Tierney got sick and I thought they pushed it back.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Mr_Bester said:


> You may want to Re-Check Parenthood. Maura Tierney got sick and I thought they pushed it back.


From a July 15 news release, "Mercy" was pushed up from a mid-year slot to replace "Parenthood". That's really kind of too bad beyond the concern for Maura Tierney's possible breast cancer. It leaves NBC with it's two new dramas for fall - "Mercy" and "Trauma" - as medical shows though one's in the hospital and the other is about first responders. Along with CBS's "Three Rivers" about a "transplant hospital" scheduled to premier Sunday 10/4, that's alot of stitches and IV's.

Which makes ABC's "Eastwick" loosely based on the popular movie "The Witches of Eastwick" and on the novel of the same title by John Updike and premiering Wednesday 9/23 more interesting than I thought it would be.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

mreposter said:


> Here's a version of the new fall schedule over at tvguide.com
> http://www.tvguide.com/special/fall-preview/fall-schedule.aspx


For comparison, here's the Fall Guide from FutonCritic: link.

And another very useful page, showing what's returning, what's been canceled, moved, etc.: link.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Funny thing, I was just on the page for that last link you posted...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Also scheduled to premier September 7 is "Durham County" described as an eerie combination of suspense and family drama following the troubled world of Homicide Detective Mike Sweeney (Hugh Dillon) who moves his family to quiet suburbia for a fresh start after his partner is killed and his wife Audrey (Helene Joy) is diagnosed with breast cancer. While Durham County seems like the perfect place to begin again, Sweeney soon discovers that his neighbor Ray Prager (Justin Louis) may be a serial killer. What's more, Prager is not just a random stranger he is Sweeney's arch high school nemesis. As events unfold and young women begin disappearing, an intense showdown develops between the two complex men and their families.








It's a Canadian show that won 5 Gemini Awards (11 nominations), Canada's Emmy equivalent. It's going to be on ION (yeah, I know). But I think Dillon (Flashpoint") is a good actor. I also like Justin Louis who we've seen in many roles and is going to be a regular on "Stargate Universe".








(Incidentally, "Stargate Universe" premiers Friday 10/2 on Syfy.)


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Where do you find these stations you call "ABC" and "CBS"? Never heard of them before. :nono2:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jkane said:


> Where do you find these stations you call "ABC" and "CBS"? Never heard of them before. :nono2:


Except in a few cases, they are very bad investments made by some media companies.


----------



## TJStaar (Aug 1, 2006)

Wake me up in January when Lost returns.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> For comparison, here's the Fall Guide from FutonCritic: link.
> 
> And another very useful page, showing what's returning, what's been canceled, moved, etc.: link.


Great links, thanks Drew.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

phrelin said:


> "John Cho (_Star Trek_)


Come on, lets give him better credits than that. He is Harold from Harold and Kumar and he was the one to coin a certain term for a hot mom in American Pie. :lol:


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

NBC will start running a half-hour fall season promo special across all it's networks starting this saturday. Anyone want to hazard a guess how much will be devoted to the new Leno show?

Hollywood Reporter Story


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

mreposter said:


> NBC will start running a half-hour fall season promo special across all it's networks starting this saturday. Anyone want to hazard a guess how much will be devoted to the new Leno show?
> 
> Hollywood Reporter Story


Oh, he'll just be there to say "I'll be interviewing the star of our new/returning series on...."

Wonder if they'll sell ads for their ad.:sure:


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

mreposter said:


> NBC will start running a half-hour fall season promo special across all it's networks starting this saturday.


I'd watch if it had all the NBC stars singing along to an extended version of a jingle promoting the network, the way their fall preview specials did in the '80s.

But I'm pretty sure it won't, so forget it.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

trainman said:


> I'd watch if it had all the NBC stars singing along to an extended version of a jingle promoting the network, the way their fall preview specials did in the '80s.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure it won't, so forget it.


Kind of like ... this?


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I can remember when most shows were westerns. Where are they now. Wagon Train with all that scenery in HD would be great.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jerry downing said:


> I can remember when most shows were westerns. Where are they now. Wagon Train with all that scenery in HD would be great.


And Bonanza and Rawhide! Wow, would that be cool.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

phrelin said:


> And Bonanza and Rawhide! Wow, would that be cool.


I've only seen reruns of _Rawhide_ and they were all in B&W. Was it ever in color?


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

jodyguercio said:


> I've only seen reruns of _Rawhide_ and they were all in B&W. Was it ever in color?


IMDB shows it running from 1959-1966, so that last season would have been on the edge as far as being filmed in color. The listing makes no mention of color and shows only Black&White on the COLOR heading, so I'm assuming there were no episodes shown in color.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> I've only seen reruns of _Rawhide_ and they were all in B&W. Was it ever in color?


According to this web site:


> The series ran for eight seasons on the CBS network on Friday nights, from January 9, 1959 to January 4, 1966, with a total of 217 episodes, all filmed and broadcast in black and white.


Now I'm thinking about buying the DVD set of the first three seasons at Amazon. However, in my comment I was thinking about someone making new westerns with full HD and surround sound showing the more scenic parts of the West.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

If somebody made a new western they'd probably want Chad Michael Murray to star in it and make it like Gossip Girl or 90210 to attract the "right demographic." 

Jared Padalecki as Marshall Dillon??? Ack!


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh, and about those old NBC slogans from back in the 80s... there's wiki page (surprise, surprise!) that lists them all going back to the 50s.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_NBC_slogans

2008 - "Chime In." 
2005 - "America's Latenight Leader" - today, not so much...
1999 - "It's Only NBC" - and shrinking daily
1981 - "Our Pride is Showing" - today, our "cost cutting" is showing

Gotta love Wikipedia!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

mreposter said:


> If somebody made a new western they'd probably want Chad Michael Murray to star in it and make it like Gossip Girl or 90210 to attract the "right demographic."
> 
> Jared Padalecki as Marshall Dillon??? Ack!


What's wrong with Jared Padalecki? He is HOT!!

I hear about plenty of shows people on this forum watch just for the female scenery. I want my turn too!!


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> What's wrong with Jared Padalecki? He is HOT!!!


I wasn't impugning Mr. Padalecki's visual appeal, it was more about the tendency of hollywood to think everything has to be about sex.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

mreposter said:


> I wasn't impugning Mr. Padalecki's visual appeal, it was more about the tendency of hollywood to think everything has to be about sex.


I know. I was just teasing. There are so many people on this forum who talk about watching a show because of the beautiful actresses - like Chuck, Lost BSG, etc. I was just having fun because I actually don't watch Supernatural, but I do like the looks of both the actors!! :lol:

Hope I did not offend, because your main point was extremely accurate.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I am not offended.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> I know. I was just teasing. There are so many people on this forum who talk about watching a show because of the beautiful actresses - like Chuck, Lost BSG, etc. I was just having fun because I actually don't watch Supernatural, but I do like the looks of both the actors!! :lol:
> 
> Hope I did not offend, because your main point was extremely accurate.


As a non-attractive male, I'm considering being offended... :grin:


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

jeffshoaf said:


> As a non-attractive male, I'm considering being offended... :grin:


That's why you don't have a TV show... 



Supramom2000 said:


> I know. I was just teasing.


Well, it's mostly guys that hang around this board, so feel free to point out when our biases are showing.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

phrelin said:


> However, in my comment I was thinking about someone making new westerns with full HD and surround sound showing the more scenic parts of the West.


Have you seen "Rustler's Rhapsody"? The opening sequence falls right in with your comment about new westerns. If you think you might see it, I won't spoil the opening for you, just rest assured....it's classic.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

_Pre-season premieres:_

Week of August 30

*Monday, August 31*
Greek (ABC Family)

*Saturday, September 5*
Saturday Night College Football (ABC)

Week of September 6

*Tuesday, September 8*
90210 (CW)
Melrose Place (CW)
Sons of Anarchy (FX)

*Wednesday, September 9*
So You Think You Can Dance (Fox)
Glee (Fox)
America's Next Top Model (CW)
Destination Truth (Syfy)

*Thursday, September 10*
Vampire Diaries (CW) 
(Sunday) Night Football (NBC)
Supernatural (CW)

*Friday, September 11*
20/20 (ABC)

*Saturday, September 12*
Cops (Fox)
America's Most Wanted (Fox)

Week of September 13

*Sunday, September 13*
Football Night in America (NBC)

*Monday, September 14*
Monday Night Football (ESPN)
Lincoln Heights (ABC Family)
One Tree Hill (CVW)
Gossip Girl (CW)
Jay Leno Show (NBC)

*Tuesday, September 15*
Biggest Loser (NBC)

*Wednesday, September 16*
The Beautiful Life (CW)

_Official start of the fall season:_

*Thursday, September 17*
Bones (Fox)
Survivor (CBS)
Parks & Recration (NBC)
Fringe (Fox)
The Office (NBC)
Community (NBC)
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia (FX)

*Friday, September 18*
Crash (Starz)

Week of September 20

*Sunday, September 20*
Curb Your Enthusiasm (HBO)
Bored to Death (HBO)

*Monday, September 21*
Dancing with the Stars (ABC)
Heroes (NBC)
House (Fox)
How I Met Your Mother (CBS)
Accidently On Purpose (CBS)
Two and a Half Men (CBS)
Big Bang Theory (CBS)
Castle (ABC)
CSI: Miami (CBS)

*Tuesday, September 22*
NCIS (CBS)
NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)
The Forgotten (ABC) 
The Good Wife (CBS)

*Wednesday, September 23*
Mercy (NBC) 
The New Adventures of Old Christine (CBS)
Gary Unmarried (CBS)
Criminal Minds (CBS)
Law and Order: SVU (NBC)
Modern Family (ABC) 
Cougar Town (ABC) 
Eastwick (ABC) 
CSI: New York (CBS)

*Thursday, September 24*
Flash Forward (ABC) 
CSI (CBS)
Grey's Anatomy (ABC)
The Mentalist (CBS)

*Friday, September 25*
Brothers (Fox)
Ghost Whisperer (CBS)
Law and Order (NBC)
Smallville (CW)
Dollhouse (Fox)
Medium (CBS)
Southland (NBC)
Numb3rs (CBS)

*Saturday, September 26*
48 Hours Mystery (CBS)
Saturday Night Live (NBC)

Week of September 27

*Sunday, September 27*
60 Minutes (CBS)
Extreme Makeover: Home Edition (ABC)
The Amazing Race (CBS)
The Simpsons (Fox)
The Cleveland Show (Fox)
Desperate Housewives (ABC)
Dexter (Sho)
Family Guy (Fox)
American Dad (Fox)
Californication (Sho)
Brothers & Sisters (ABC)
Cold Case (CBS)

_Late season premieres:_

*Monday, September 28*
Lie To Me (Fox)
Trauma (NBC)

*Wednesday, September 30*
Hank (ABC) 
The Middle (ABC)

*Thursday, October 1*
Saturday Night Live: Weekend Update (NBC)
Private Practice (ABC)

*Friday, October 2*
'Til Death (Fox)
Stargate Universe (Syfy)

Week of October 4

*Sunday, October 4*
America's Funniest Home Videos (ABC)
Three Rivers (CBS)

*Tuesday, October 6*
Scare Tactics (Syfy)

*Friday, October 9*
Ugly Betty (ABC)
Sanctuary (Syfy)

Later

*Thursday, October 15*
30 Rock (NBC)

*Friday, October 16*
Supernanny (ABC)

*Saturday, October 31*
Legend of the Seeker (Syndicated)

Notes
Baseball dominates Fox from October 16 through November 5.
Summer series Mad Men continues through November 8.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

bicker1 said:


> *Saturday, October 31*
> Legend of the Seeker (Syndicated)


Yeah! New Seeker! 
It's cheesy-good fun!


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

And all that magic!

(I mean how Kahlan can do all those fighting moves without her breasts popping out of her get-up, of course.)


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

bicker1 said:


> And all that magic!
> 
> (I mean how Kahlan can do all those fighting moves without her breasts popping out of her get-up, of course.)


Having not seen any of the _Legend of The Seeker_, seeing your post about Kahlan caught my eye. Is this series a re-telling or spur from Terry Goodkind's book series "The Sword of Truth"?


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

elaclair said:


> Having not seen any of the _Legend of The Seeker_, seeing your post about Kahlan caught my eye. Is this series a re-telling or spur from Terry Goodkind's book series "The Sword of Truth"?


Yes, and remarkably faithful to the book (first season = first book), at least as compared to what you could have imagined could have been the case with an adaption of that book to television.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

While it's a real movie and not a made for TV or a series, a few weeks back one of the movie channels was running Jeremiah Johnson. That was some outstanding HD scenery I'm telling you.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

bicker1 said:


> Yes, and remarkably faithful to the book (first season = first book), at least as compared to what you could have imagined could have been the case with an adaption of that book to television.


Man, in that case I'm going to have to try and grab the first season and get caught up. Now, I wonder what the chances are of them doing all 12 in the series?.....


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

It looks like season one episodes of the Seeker are available on the website and via Hulu. http://www.legendoftheseeker.com/


----------



## TJStaar (Aug 1, 2006)

Was "V" moved to mid-season? I didn't see it listed.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

"ABC is giving its "V" revival an early start: Tuesday, November 3 at 8:00/7:00c."

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=8247


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TJStaar said:


> Was "V" moved to mid-season? I didn't see it listed.


Right now it looks like it will be Tuesday November 3 at 8 pm, probably after the "Dancing with the Stars" and/or "Shark Tank" fall season.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

What language are you all using on this thread?


----------



## 3dfan (Aug 11, 2009)

mreposter said:


> Premieres start in about 6 weeks. Anybody feeling any buzz for these *new* shows:
> 
> NBC
> Parks and Recreation - Th Sept 17
> ...


Can't wait to see all these shows! For sure I will like not all of them but some will definitely will become my fav ones!


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Note that Parenthood has been moved into the Winter.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

We (the wife & I) record so many shows (on the big plasma attached to the HR21-200) that we'd easily overflow the 50-item limit D* has imposed on Series Links. Therefore we use compound Series Links based on complex Boolean searches (minding the arbitrary 50-character limit on search expressions) to greatly reduce the item count. Note that each of these autorecords is qualified with *& Show Types, Series *and *First Run Only*.

The following lists, for the 4 major broadcast networks, include many new shows. We'll undoubtedly drop some of those after the first few episodes. The lists also include shows starting in midseason.

••• ABC

• Better Off Ted
• Castle
• Cougar Town [new]
• Desperate Housewives
• Eastwick [new]
• FlashForward [new]
• Forgotten, The [new]
• Hank [new]
• Lost
• Middle, The [new]
• Modern Family [new]
• V [new]

AANY Cougar Desperate Eastwick TTITLE CCHAN 5
AANY FlashForward Forgotten Hank TTITLE CCHAN 5
AANY Lost Middle Modern Ted V TTITLE CCHAN 5

••• CBS

• Big Bang Theory
• Cold Case
• Criminal Minds
• CSI
• CSI: Miami
• CSI: NY
• Flashpoint
• Ghost Whisperer
• Medium [new to CBS]
• Mentalist, The
• Miami Trauma [new]
• NCIS
• NCIS: Los Angeles [new]
• Numb3rs
• 60 Minutes
• Three Rivers [new]
• Two and a Half Men

AANY Bang Cold CSI Flashpoint Ghost TTITLE CCHAN 4
AANY Half Medium Mentalist Minds 60 TTITLE CCHAN 4
AANY NCIS Numb3rs Rivers Trauma TTITLE CCHAN 4

••• Fox

• Bones
• Dollhouse
• Fringe
• House
• Human Target [new]
• Lie to Me
• Simpsons, The
• 24

AANY Bones Dollhouse Fringe House TTITLE CCHAN 9
AANY Human Lie 24 TTITLE CCHAN 9

••• NBC

• 30 Rock
• Chris Matthews Show, The
• Chuck
• Community [new]
• Day One [new]
• Heroes
• Jay Leno
• Law & Order
• Law & Order: SVU [repeats Saturday]
• Mercy [new] -- not included below
• Office, The
• Parenthood [new]
• SNL Weekend Update Thursday
• Trauma [new] [repeats Saturday]

AANY Chuck Heroes One Parenthood TTITLE CCHAN 11
AANY Chris Office 30 *Law NNOT SVU* TTITLE CCHAN 11
AANY Community Leno SNL *SVU* Trauma TTITLE CCHAN 11 (low priority)

Because of conflicts, a few programs will have to be recorded on the HR10-250, attached to a smaller HDTV: Accidentally on Purpose (CBS), The Good Wife (CBS) and Castle (ABC).

I should mention some must-see shows on less-crowded networks, such as:

• Daily Show With Jon Stewart NNOT slant CCHAN 249 -- this helps to avoid recording repeats
• Closer, The (245 TNTHD)
• In Plain Sight (242 USAHD)
• Law & Order: Criminal Intent (242 USAHD) -- repeated many times the same week on USA, and on NBC 2 weeks later
• *Men of Little Importance* (coming on TNTHD) -- Scott Bakula, Andre Braugher, Ray Romano
• Monk (242 USAHD) -- its last season
• Raising the Bar (245 TNTHD)
• Rescue Me (248 FXHD)
• Smallville (23 WUCW)
• Stargate Universe (244 Syfy)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> AANY Lost Middle Modern Ted V TTITLE CCHAN 5


I'd be worried about the "V" in this search. Wouldn't this record anything with "V" in the title? You could get "V for Vendetta" or even (making this up_) "Violins for Violet" and would have to monitor your To Do List daily to cancel undesired matches ...


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> I'd be worried about the "V" in this search. Wouldn't [AANY ... V TTITLE CCHAN 5] record anything with "V" in the title? You could get "V for Vendetta" or even (making this up_) "Violins for Violet" and would have to monitor your To Do List daily to cancel undesired matches ...


The V matches only the word V. (A search for V alone, *without* AANY or AALL, would indeed match all words beginning with V, as you suggested.) The TTITLE, as you no doubt already know, makes sure any match is in the title of the series or the episode.

I failed to mention that each of those autorecords is qualified with *& Show Types, Series* and *First Run Only*. (Oversight corrected by an edit.)

If _V for Vendetta _were a series *and *on channel 5, first-run eps of it would be picked up by this autorecord.

P.S.
Personally, I'm worried that I'll catch episodes of shows I don't want to record, if their _episode _titles contain *Lie*, *Lost *or *Modern *(for example).


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

I finally caught NBC's half hour fall preview special last night hosted by the guy who has the lead in Community. His show looks really good and reminds me a bit of Dear John, the TV show Judd Hirsch did after Taxi in the early 90s. If they can keep Chevy Chase under control, the show has a good chance of being a hit.

The rest of the previews were so-so. The special effects on Trauma looked cool, but it still felt like the same old-same old medical show with pretty people doing heroic things.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

bicker1 said:


> _Pre-season premieres:_
> 
> *Sunday, September 20*
> Bored to Death (HBO)
> ...


So far I'm only recording these shows. Are there any other good shows premiering this season?


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

I think the list in message #2 in this thread is complete.


----------

